# Duty Weapon!



## afejzic (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking at joining a sheriff's office that does not issue you a firearm, but gives you money to buy what ever firearm you want to use. With that being said all of the other Deputies carry .45 acp caliber pistols. 

I am thinking of either getting a HK45 or a Hk usp .45. Both in a compact frame.

So I would like other peoples opinions on those two guns. I have shot other pistols before, but have never shot those two particular ones. 

P.S. 

I currently have a Springfield XD SC 9mm that I like a lot. So another gun I might be interested in would be a Springfield XDM C .45 acp.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The compacts aren't going to give you the capacity that you should have in a duty gun. The mags hold 8. a full size Hk45 holds 10, the full size USP in .45 holds 12. For duty I would go with either of the full size guns in LEM format. You can always pick up the compact for off duty carry.

I've been very, very happy with HK45, I like some of the refinements it has over the USP.

Is there a specific reason you want the compact?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

like VAMarine suggests, unless there is a specific reason.
Perfect situation to be carrying a full size unit


----------



## afejzic (Mar 7, 2013)

I have small hands so compacts and sub compacts fit my hands the best. And I shoot compacts and sub compacts a lot better. When it comes down to magazine capacity I read the 10 round hk45 magazines fit the compact as well. Also another thing to keep in mind between the two guns which I should have mentioned earlier is which one it would be easier to find a duty hostler for and mag hostlers.

And also does anyone know where I can find a hostler that is at least a level 2 that will for one or both of the guns with a rail mounted flashlight? And where I can find a decent rail mounted flashlight with a pressure switch?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

afejzic said:


> I have small hands so compacts and sub compacts fit my hands the best. And I shoot compacts and sub compacts a lot better. When it comes down to magazine capacity I read the 10 round hk45 magazines fit the compact as well. Also another thing to keep in mind between the two guns which I should have mentioned earlier is which one it would be easier to find a duty hostler for and mag hostlers.
> 
> And also does anyone know where I can find a hostler that is at least a level 2 that will for one or both of the guns with a rail mounted flashlight? And where I can find a decent rail mounted flashlight with a pressure switch?


If you plan on using the 10rd magazines, you might as well have the gun that's made for them. A double stack .45, even at 10rds is not exactly svelte. the grip diameter of the Hk45 and the 45C aren't going to be that different. There will be a difference between the USP and the USPC. The reason that the HK45 is 10 instead of 12 is that they slimmed up the magazine to make it thinner. You loose the two rounds, but the grip is better.

The only thing that might make the HK45C a better gun is the lack of the finger grooves. If your hands are smaller, the finger grooves might not line up right with your hand. If that is the case, the HK45C using the 10rd mags makes sense.

Safariland offers some good retention holsters for light equipped guns. When you say pressure switch, are you talking about a light with the remote pressure switch that would be located on the front strap or the pressure switch on the back of the light housing that would be actuated with your thumb etc.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Since you mentioned compacts, that may disqualify the XD series and the Glock 21. You might want to take a look at the M&P 45 with the 4" barrel. It is a 10+1 capacity gun but works very well with smaller hands.


----------



## afejzic (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like to be able to activate the switch with my thumb. They want us to be able to turn the lights on and off while we are clearing buildings and what not. I think most use actual flashlights, but I want to keep both of my hands on my gun instead of having to use a flashlight and have my left hand under my right hand for support.

Southernboy:

Why would the Springfield be disqualified? And just to throw this out there I really really dislike Glocks. We used them in the academy and I hated it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You look at Sig P220's?

My favorite duty gun ever, attach a TLR-1 light with a toggle switch that you activate with your index finger and your good to go. Go with a sidearm that comes with a decocker, not a safety. A duty gun has no business having a dedicated safety on it if used for law enforcement. 

Lots of choices for hooded holsters using the Sig. Safariland makes an excellent one that will accommodate the TLR-1 light. 

I've trusted my life with set-up and have never had any issues. Reliable .45 that handles recoil better than most duty .45's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta PX4 in 45 is actually not that big of a grip. I have small hands too, and the HK45 was too big for my hands.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Only gripe I have with the PX4 (owning the subcompact) is the grip is too smooth and needs better knurling or some checkering for more positive retention when drawn. Otherwise it's a fantastic firearm for the price.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

afejzic said:


> Southernboy:
> 
> Why would the Springfield be disqualified? And just to throw this out there I really really dislike Glocks. We used them in the academy and I hated it.


A few of the things you wrote lead me to believe the XD may not be in the cards for you. However, if it fits your hands well, feels well, and you shoot it well then by all means include it in your quest. The XD series is an excellent choice for a duty sidearm and if one of them works for you, that's what matters.

The fact that you don't care for Glocks is proof of one's personal preference. They are also excellent guns, among the best you can use, but if they don't serve your personal needs then they are clearly not for you.

The primary reason I mentioned the M&P .45 4" barrel is because if its fine ergonomics and fit for a wide variety of hand sizes. I also don't have large hands and find the M&P series to work extremely well in my hands. That was the reasoning I used.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

afezic. I would check and make sure that it is any firearm you with to carry. Normally there is a price limit but it may be different for that department.

Most rail mounted lights have toggle switches which allow momentary and constant on. They are operated with your non dominate thumb or finger depending on the technique you choose to use.

Holster selection and variety all depends on what duty belt you are authorized, black, brown, basketweave, leather or nylon. All of the major manufactures make duty holsters for carrying firearms with WML's.


----------

